# Tablet help for dummies



## mirandadietz (Dec 29, 2012)

I just bought a cheap mid android 4.0.4 7" tablet for my daughter for christmas because it is her first. Trying to download drivers and saying it can't find the android driver. Not really sure how this stuff works. Very new at all this technology. Any suggestions or advice would help. I run windows 7. Thanks


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

What is it you're having a problem with? Making a connection with your PC?


----------



## mirandadietz (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes. When I try to download the tablet to my pc it says it was unable to locate the android driver. I wasn't sure if I needed to somehow put android on my pc first. Really don't know how these things work.


----------



## AC1D (Dec 25, 2012)

it may not be trusted by windows or your antivirus. If it was a cheap chinese tablet then there is your problem


----------

